# She "bumps" me with her nose.....



## GSDinOly

So this is a new little thing. Brigitte will sometimes just bump me with her nose...it's hard to explain, but it is kind of as if she is saying, "what's up", and then she continues to do whatever business she was doing. She doesn't lick or open her mouth at all, just strolls up to me and bumps the end of her nose into my knee real fast, like a tag. It is very intentional, but what does it really mean? Just a form of talking with me? Security feeling, maybe? It's very interesting. I've never seen this before. She is just now a bit over three months.


----------



## Riley's Mom

Riley does this to me, normally on a walk and I take it to mean "can we go home now" ... he doesn't pooh on walks, never once has he done this since we got him in 2007 no matter how long the walk. When we get home after him having done the nudge ... he usually has to go to the bathroom.


----------



## GSDinOly

I never did think to connect the two togeather, and she does this mostly outside, so I bet that is it! I'm going to watch her after she does it to see if maybe she goes potty shorty after. I know she is saying something to me, but I never thought that. When we're inside and she has to go potty, she does a whine and a circle turn, but maybe outside she wants me to go with her to where she potties at.....thank you!


----------



## Karin

Heidi nudges us with her nose all the time. With her, I think it's kind of a greeting and her way of being affectionate and trying to get our attention. I think it's very cute!


----------



## HeidiW

Bella does the noise nudge too all the time for various reasons. 

Usually to go outside or if the water bowl is empty and I did not notice it, she nudges me to fill it. Nudges me for snacks and bones. She is very demanding. If the noise nudge does not get my attention I get the heavy paw.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

My boy Riggs used to do that - Nose Nudge - to my other boy Remi to get him to play-fight. If I told Riggs to 'Nose Nudge!' he's run over to Remi and poke him with his nose!

He did it to us but very infrequently. He was more into the Nose Under the Arm Flip.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

> Originally Posted By: KarinHeidi nudges us with her nose all the time. With her, I think it's kind of a greeting and her way of being affectionate and trying to get our attention. I think it's very cute!


Kayos does this too. In her case she is just checking in and I tell her she is good girl for doing so. I also think it is an affection thing. I would not worry about this behavior, just smile at her and give her a pat. 

I think it is an endearing behavior.


----------



## lylol

Rune does it too.. normally on the calf/back of the leg like hey, you ok?


----------



## GSDinOly

Yes, it is a very cute thing she does! Glad it is a common thing with them... but I am having trouble understanding what she is trying to say to me







As I watch her, I should be able to tell if it's a potty thing or a friendly love tap kind of thing, or just for whatever it might be at the time, LOL. It's just the sweetest thing though







Thanks guys!


----------



## middleofnowhere

WDJ's latest edition has an article on nose nudges and other attention seeking behavior. (How to extinguish it but I don't plan on extinguishing it.) For some reason she wants your attention - if you are like me, you are a bit on the dumb side according to the dogs so she will have to work hard to get you to understand what it is she wants.


----------



## APBTLove

Most pit bulls I have met love to do this...

J does it a bit when I won't let him mouth me... LOL


----------



## doggiedad

my dog is 2 years old and he does the nose thing sometimes.
i take it as he wants attention. when he nudges me i always pet him and talk to him. i was told this is a part of "claiming". 
if this is claiming i like it.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I saw the article in WDJ also and even the author, renowned author Pat Miller, says many of those demand behaviors are just fine as long as they are not over the top and we are not bothered by them.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

My Quest does it, and hes got the wettest nose!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Stark does this to me too! 

He is just now a day over 3 months old and has done this since the time I brought him home. 

It usually means he is just checking to see if I am still there, a check in as some put it, or a pay attention to me kinda thing.. Haha.

I love it and always reward with a snuggle (or two).


----------



## dannygirl8

I have a 5 mos.old mixed GS and she does the same thing. She will usually come along side me and nose me behind my leg. I usually lean over and pet her and she's fine. It feels like a love tap of some sort.


----------



## GSDinOly

Hi guys! After watching her behavior more closely for the last few days...I can only come to the conclusion she just wants to give a love, or security, type tap. Just "checking in" with me, or claiming me. For example I am at the sink doing dishes....she wants me to know she is still there, and bumps me just once. This is very cool, and I certainly don't want it to change either. Now she gets a love everytime...I won't ever miss one again


----------



## Jeepnick

Anubis does this ALL the friggin TIME! Lol! He can hardly ever pass me without bumping me with his nose - usually on my hand.

I dunno what it is other than just that...a bump/nudge/tap/whatever. Like a friend clapping a friend on their shoulder.

The only time it bothers me is when I've JUST washed my hands to eat or cook. I know his nose is probably cleaner than most surfaces in my house, but I'm OCD about stuff like that when it comes to food. So I end up washing my hands again.


----------



## kbigge

Kodee does this in the house - usually when I'm sitting at the computer - he'll come do the Nose Nudge on my hand if he can reach it, otherwise he does it on my arm. It's his way of asking me (er, *telling *me) to pet him.









The only other times he's done it was the first few weeks he slept in my room as a pup - he would do the nose nudge exactly once (which was all it took to wake me up), then sat there looking at me. I figured out that he needed to go out to potty in the middle of the night. He only did it on 2 occassions at night, and since then he's always slept through the night. 

I love it.


----------



## Rhena

Mine does this sometimes to "remind" me that she's there -- especially if I'm eating or preparing food that I usually give her a nibble of. If I ignore the tap, then she'll stare at me with those melt-my-heart eyes.


----------



## aubie

Anna only does it when we get home....and she does it to our butt. You'll be standing at the counter trying to unload your purse or whatever so you can pet her, and she's behind you saying "pet me" in morse code on your butt. Cute in a weird annoying way. But it makes me laugh and is way better than jumping on us.


----------

